# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Αποπροσωποιηση

## xristoforos28

Πηγα σε εναν καινουριο ψυχιατρο και η διαγνωση του αποπροσωποιηση..ενω η διαγνωσεις μου μεχρι τωρα ηταν γαδ και καταθλιψη..εχει κανεις αυτο το συμπτωμα..πως το διαχειριζεται και περναει ποτε αυτο? Ο ψυχιατρος με ειπε δεν ξερω αυτο εξαρταται απο σενα με ειπε δεν μπορω να ξερω αν περασει και με ειπε οτι δεν υπαρχει φαρμακο να το θεραπευει..με ειπε να βαλω ενα λαστιχακι στο χερι μ και να το τεντωνω και να το αφηνω..οχι οτι ειναι η θεραπεια αλλα μηπως βοηθησει ελαχιστα..

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## black_adder

> Πηγα σε εναν καινουριο ψυχιατρο και η διαγνωση του αποπροσωποιηση..ενω η διαγνωσεις μου μεχρι τωρα ηταν γαδ και καταθλιψη..εχει κανεις αυτο το συμπτωμα..πως το διαχειριζεται και περναει ποτε αυτο? Ο ψυχιατρος με ειπε δεν ξερω αυτο εξαρταται απο σενα με ειπε δεν μπορω να ξερω αν περασει και με ειπε οτι δεν υπαρχει φαρμακο να το θεραπευει..με ειπε να βαλω ενα λαστιχακι στο χερι μ και να το τεντωνω και να το αφηνω..οχι οτι ειναι η θεραπεια αλλα μηπως βοηθησει ελαχιστα..
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


και σε άλλους 3 να πας θα πάρεις άλλες 3 διαφορετικές διαγνώσεις. Για την αποπροσωποποίηση κοίτα στο διαδίκτυο. Πολλοί το παθαίνουν δεν είναι κατι το ασυνήθιστο. Αντίδραση του οργανισμού σε κατάσταση ακραίου άγχους. Το έχω πάθει αρκετές φορές. Αλλά ως σύμπτωμα του άγχους μαζί με κρίσεις πανικού. Δεν γνωρίζω βέβαια αν υπάρχει ως ξεχωριστή και κύρια διάγνωση. Ναι είναι καλή η μέθοδος με το λαστιχακι :)

----------


## xristoforos28

Ειρωνικα το λες για τ λαστιχακι η το εννοεις? Εγω δεν την πολυπιστευω τν μεθοδο με το λαστιχακι

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## black_adder

> Ειρωνικα το λες για τ λαστιχακι η το εννοεις? Εγω δεν την πολυπιστευω τν μεθοδο με το λαστιχακιΕστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


οχι καθολου ειρωνικά. Δεν το έχω εφαρμόσει βεβαια ουτε καν μου περασε απο το μυαλο ως ιδέα να το κανω.Αλλα ακουγεται καλή ιδέα. Γενικά η αποπροσωποποίηση δεν κραταει πολλή ωρα. Σε μένα τουλάχιστον καποια δευτερολεπτα. Δεν θυμαμαι ποσα αλλά όχι πολλά. Φαντάζομαι κάτι ανάλογο έχεις και εσυ. Τελευταία φορά που το επαθα το σταματησα μόνος μου. Υποθετω γι αυτο σου ειπε για το λαστιχακι να το τραβας να σε ποναει και αυτό να σε βοηθαει να βγαινεις απο την κατασταση αυτη. Φαρμακευτικά λογικά θα κάνει οποιοδήποτε φαρμακο για το αγχος. Φυσικά δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει ως κυρια διαγνωση και πως αντιμετωπιζεται. Κοιτα στο site γαλινού για τις αγχώδεις διαταραχές στο icd 10 https://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main/icdcodes/f48.1

----------


## xristoforos28

Οκ thanks αλλα εγω το εχω σε μονιμη βαση εδω και 2 χρονια δν ξερω αν οντως ειναι αποπροσωποιηση αλλα ειμαι συνεχεια θολομενος και νοιωθω οτι σαν να τρελενομαι.

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## JEAN

ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΕ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΛΟΓΙΣΜΟ.
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΙΤΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΣ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΒΙΒΛΙΟΠΩΛΕΊΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΣΟΥ.
ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΑΝ Ο ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΕΤΣΙ,ΠΑΡΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ!!!!

Sent from my GT-I9305 using E-Psychology Forum mobile app

----------


## NeMeCiS

Βασικά εγώ την αποπροσωποποίηση την ήξερα ως ένα στοιχείο της κατάθλιψής μου. Από την ψυχολόγο μου άκουσα για πρώτη φορά αυτόν τον όρο. Διαβάζοντας όμως το post σου, έψαξα στο ίντερνετ και όντως υπάρχει και σαν διαταραχή. Απλά δεν έχω καταλάβει αν είναι ένα μέρος μιας ασθένειας ή είναι αυτή καθεαυτή μια ανεξάρτητη διαταραχή.

----------


## xristoforos28

Εγω δεν ξερω αμα εχω τν διαταραχη η αν εχω το συμπτωμα μονο λογω ανχους η καταθλιψης..

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## NeMeCiS

> Εγω δεν ξερω αμα εχω τν διαταραχη η αν εχω το συμπτωμα μονο λογω ανχους η καταθλιψης..
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Απ' ότι διάβασα πάντως συνδέεται πολύ με την αγχώδη διαταραχή και την κατάθλιψη και κάποιες φορές και απλά από μεγάλη κούραση.

----------


## ang

Καλησπέρα!τα ιδια περασα κ γω...εμφανίστηκε η αποπροσωποιηση μετα απο τη πρώτη μου κριση πανικου!τα πραγματα είναι πολυ τρομακτικα και αλλοτε νιωθω οτι δεν εχω κατι να φοβαμαι και ειμαι εντελώς καλα αλλες παλι οτι δε βρισκομαι στη.πραγματικοτητα και δε ξερω ποια ειμαι..τραγικο ολο.αυτο απο μονο του!στη πραγματικοτητα ομως δεν.ειναι τιποτα απλα δε Πρέπει να του δινουμε σημασία..δοκιμασε θεραπεια σε ψυχολογο..η συμπεριφοριστικη λενε βοηθα..ξεκινησα εγω και ευχομαιιι τα καλύτερα για ολους μας!

----------


## xristoforos28

Εχω ξεκινησει ηδη κανω 2 μηνες ψυχοθεραπεια ψυχοδυναμικη κανω.επισης μ ειπαν οτι δεν υπαρχει χαπι που θα θεραπευει τν αποπροσωποιηση...

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Liakos123

Κάπως έτσι νιώθω και εγώ τώρα πολύ αλλόκοτα δεν ξέρω αν είναι αποπροσωποποιηση ακριβώς νιώθω το μυαλό μου ότι είναι θολό πολύ άγχος μόνιμο και γενικά πολλά αλλά

----------


## xristoforos28

Και εγω ετσι ακομα τα χαπια δεν βοηθησαν ακομα το παλευω..

----------


## Liakos123

> Και εγω ετσι ακομα τα χαπια δεν βοηθησαν ακομα το παλευω..


Εγώ νιώθω σαν να είναι όλα περίεργα νιώθω σαν να παίζω βίντεο παιχνίδι και ένα αίσθημα ότι δεν ξέρω που βρίσκομαι ότι όλα είναι ψεύτικα και ένα χάος μέσα στο μυαλό μου έντονη ταχυκαρδια τις τελευταίες μέρες δεν μπορώ να ηρεμήσω καθόλου νομίζω ότι θα τιναχθεί το μυαλό μου

----------


## xristoforos28

Περνεις φαρμακα.;

----------


## peter84

βοηθάει πολύ θεραπεία reiki - και βιταμίνες για το νευρικό σύστημα της LANES το bright mind , αλλά η θεραπεία με το reiki βοηθάει πολύ να ξεμπλοκάρει. Βρείτε καλό θεραπευτή reiki

----------

